# Quincy- eighteen days with us, after a bath



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

so fluffy! he's just adorable


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

He is such a handsome little man!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you. I am going to post a couple of head shots


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

He is really lovely. Is that your dog in the background of one of the photos - the one that looks like a whippet?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He's just such a gorgeous puppy. Love that last picture, where he's kinda looking at you out of the corner of his eye. LOL


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

He's so handsome! He has such a beautiful coat..going to love watching this one grow up.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww Quincy is doing so good! I love his little baby shaved feeties...so cute! He really is a handsome little man! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

it so fun seeing my baby's grow up  

His coat looks like a fluffy cloud I could just cuddle him all day.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

awww he is just too cute! 

he looks Great!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I cannot answer everyone individually because we are about two hours from Plumcrazy's arrival!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited today!

Quincy's coat is amazing. I am dreading looking after it but we will see where that goes. It is thicker than I have seen at thhis age, but Winnow says his Dad's coat is fantastic too!!

Yes, I havew two Whippets and Three Spoos. A gaggle!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Quincy, you handsome boy, you!!!  

Cherie, I bet you are on pins and needles waiting for plumcrazy to get there! Have a blast, you guys!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> It is thicker than I have seen at thhis age, but Winnow says his Dad's coat is fantastic too!!


Oh yes his daddy's coat is very thick and it is hard taking care of it but its very good quality so I can't complain 
Hope he will get his coat..


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They were longer at Niagara Falls as EVERYONE wanted to take 'Lucy's picture!! A couple of hours now. YES!! I am ver the moon!!

I hope he gets his Daddy's coat too!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

He is soooo handsome. I can't wait to meet him and get puppy snuggles


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Your dogs are really gorgeous. 

I was chatting today to my agility instructor. He just had to put his Doberman down last Thursday. He had some problem with an enlarged heart. He hasn't had any luck with his Dobes. I wouldn't say it, but I think the problem may be with his breeder. He got the last two from the same breeder and they both died around 5 years old.

A friend told me that he was looking into getting a Standard Poodle but had discovered that they were subject to bloat. He mentioned that today and I said that I had looked on the Internet and lots of breeds are subject to bloat. I said that obviously there are good and bad Standard Poodles - just as there are good and bad of any breed. I said I thought they would be a really good choice for him. His wife has MS and is confined to a wheelchair and I bet she would love a Spoo!!

Anyway, he hasn't asked for my opinion. If he did then I would certainly suggest a Standard Poodle.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice, he is so fluffy. Good job.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Purley said:


> Your dogs are really gorgeous.
> 
> I was chatting today to my agility instructor. He just had to put his Doberman down last Thursday. He had some problem with an enlarged heart. He hasn't had any luck with his Dobes. I wouldn't say it, but I think the problem may be with his breeder. He got the last two from the same breeder and they both died around 5 years old.
> 
> ...


Oh yes. They are great dogs. Eager to please, stable and sound. They do make great service dogs. Of course, you can find poorly bred ones who are not so great but if he asks questions and looks for all the rightr things, he will never be sorry.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> Very nice, he is so fluffy. Good job.


His coat is astounding for his age!


----------

